

Why Elite:Dangerous isn't just another computer game - madmak
http://ollieclark.wordpress.com/2012/12/

======
sarabob
I played a bit of elite Back In The Day (speccy, got to Deadly). I always
assumed that Eve online was pretty much exactly what the blogger described.
Spaceships, freedom, trading.

Is there something I'm missing?

~~~
ollieclark
Actually Eve is pretty close, you're right. It owes a huge debt to the
original Elite. I've never actually played Eve but I believe the combat is
based much more on tactics and strategy rather than skill and reaction time.
Nothing wrong with that but it's quite a different experience.

------
euccastro
_If there’s a game that comes close to this depth, I’ve yet to see it._

You may want to check out <http://www.eveonline.com> .

------
liqua
Can't wait for this - 20yrs on the back burner and it's finally happening :)

------
runekaagaard
OMG... I logged 1000+ hours with the Amiga 500 on this back in the day.

